# Still no AF after d&c :-(



## Jenmargee

I had a missed miscarriage after 12 weeks in December - ended up
Having d&c on dec 30th; that was 8 weeks ago and still no AF!!! Strange thing is exactly 4 weeks after d&c I had AF cramps and on Friday- exactly 8 weeks after d&c- have had similar cramps again? I'm confused! Think will go to my doctors next week if still no arrival! I was as regular as clockwork - every 28 days- before my 2 consecutive miscarriages. Anyone had similar experience? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## emily311287

Hi

first, sorry for your loss. I also MC in december - but was only 8 weeks. I went through 8 weeks of bleeding before my mc stopped. I got my af this week, 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped. I had cramps during those 2 weeks. My doctor told me it can take up 2 3 months to get a af after a mc. 

x x


----------



## Krippy

I did not get my period back until 9 weeks after my stillbirth and I was a regular 28 days before that as well. I think everyone is very different and my doctor also said that is could take 3 months as well. I am still waiting for period to come back after my early miscarriage at 5 weeks. I had ovulation pain today so I am expecting my period to come in at least 2 weeks which would be 35 days from the beginning of my bleeding with my miscarriage. Hoping that it doesn't go longer than that and we can get my cycle back on track. It did go back to a regular 28 days after my stillbirth and now it is out of whack since my miscarriage. All of this stress and change on our bodies can send everything off kilter so I would not worry too much...which is easier said than done I know. GL to you and hope AF comes back soon.


----------



## xxTracyxx

I also waited 9 weeks for af. I didnt have a D&C though, I delivered at 20 weeks.


----------



## Josie1999

i cant believe it can take that long for AF. i am still testing positive on my hpt. my DC was only a week ago, but yesterday i swear i felt ovulation pain ( left ovary pain) but that is too soon i think and my levels are probably not to 5 yet.


----------



## sue2012

Jenmargee said:


> I had a missed miscarriage after 12 weeks in December - ended up
> Having d&c on dec 30th; that was 8 weeks ago and still no AF!!! Strange thing is exactly 4 weeks after d&c I had AF cramps and on Friday- exactly 8 weeks after d&c- have had similar cramps again? I'm confused! Think will go to my doctors next week if still no arrival! I was as regular as clockwork - every 28 days- before my 2 consecutive miscarriages. Anyone had similar experience?
> Thanks for reading

Hi jenmargee sorry for your losses i had mmc in jan started my period after 6 weeks i even thought i was pregnant again because i was testing positive but than i started could that be a possibility with you? 8 weeks is late hospital told me i should be normal between 4 to 5 weeks goodluck xxx


----------



## babybell

sorry for your loss :hugs:
I had a mmc in Nov 2010 at 12 weeks. AF took a loooong 11 weeks to arrive.
It was torture waiting. 
Have you got a neg HPT yet? I was still texting +ve until 7 weeks after.
It take some of our bodies a bit longer to get back to normal unfortunately.
Hope :witch: arrives soon or it turns out to be a new :bfp:
xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jenmargee said:


> I had a missed miscarriage after 12 weeks in December - ended up
> Having d&c on dec 30th; that was 8 weeks ago and still no AF!!! Strange thing is exactly 4 weeks after d&c I had AF cramps and on Friday- exactly 8 weeks after d&c- have had similar cramps again? I'm confused! Think will go to my doctors next week if still no arrival! I was as regular as clockwork - every 28 days- before my 2 consecutive miscarriages. Anyone had similar experience?
> Thanks for reading

Hi, i think we are all different and experience different things.

i had MMC in July 2009 and my first AF returned after 5 weeks and 4 days.

In Jan I had MMC at 17 weeks (13-14 weeks gestation) and gave birth to my LO on Thurs 12th Jan.

My first AF arrived last week after 6 weeks and 1 day.

If you are worried I think you should see your doctor, hopefully they will be able to put your mind at rest.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicurn

Jenmargee- whatever hAppened? Did you get your period? I am going through the exact same thing, d&c then painful cramps but no AF 4 weeks after, and now more painful cramps with no AF 4 weeks after the last cramps. My doc said wait 4 more weeks then we will try hormones if no AF. What was your outcome?


----------

